
Alleged OnePlus 7 First Actual Image Leaked No Notch - zaidh120
https://www.cyberockk.com/2019/01/alleged-oneplus-7-first-actual-image-leaked-with-full-view-display-no-notch-and-long-earpiece/
======
techcarving
Ye, I think it's a real image. But can't say anything is based on a slider or
pop-up camera setup

